# Grand Cayman cigars



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey gents,

I'm heading to the Cayman islands in a few weeks. Any recommendations on some shops to pick up authentic cigars other than La Casa Del Habano?

Cheers,

JG


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

LCDH is the *ONLY* place to shop for cigars!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Going in 3 weeks. We found a lot of cool little shops. They were all overpriced, tourist joints.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Heed the word of the fuzzy one, he knows of what he speaks.


----------



## tysver (Sep 3, 2012)

We were there the day after Thanksgiving as our last port city. Bought cigars and coffee at LCDH. Great people and the prices seemed a little higher than Cozumel but I was needing a fix so I paid the extra couple bucks. The Cuban coffee was excellent and sorry to say both the sticks and grounds are gone.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely picking up a box or two. What I've read the prices are a bit higher at lcdh but you are getting legit cigars stored properly. 
Anyone have experience with Churchill's? 


BTW a box of Monty no. 4's are 185 a box USD and I found a 10% off coupon online. Boxes are duty free and singles are no


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Going in 3 weeks. We found a lot of cool little shops. They were all overpriced, tourist joints.


Don't forget to declare them when you return.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

+1 on Fuzzy'r recommendation, anywhere else you shop you'll likely pay good money for fake smokes.

Also, even at the LCDH, if your not buying full boxes be really careful buying single sticks, I've heard multiple stories about fake singles occasionally finding there way into an LCDH.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if its an "official" LCDH. There is an LCDH in toronto and even Detroit but I'm pretty sure they are not official.
Regardless, this place sounds like the spot to go. 

I have been enjoying some NC thanks to the info on this site.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

We go at least once a year. Cayman's are overall more expensive (not just cigars) than most islands. So keep that in mind when evaluating prices.

There are lots of little tourist shops and LCDH is a good shop that is very reputable.


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

Im actually on the island now smoking a montecristo, I visited a smokeshop under margaritaville today,small selection, but good names, and they even carry non-cubans. prices were reasonable and it was recommended to me by a friend. They are duty free which is nice too. I can also say what Im smoking is definitly a cuban and the H. upman I had earlier was also the real deal.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice JD. Got back a few days ago. Beautiful weather. Picked up a box of Monty 4s...my bro picked a box of siglo 4s.. smoked a partagas d no 4 down there..perfect.
montys are alright...I'm going to let the rest for a while. Enjoy your trip!


----------

